# Good farriers in the Pangbourne/Berks/Reading Area?



## Dotilas (16 April 2009)

Hi all,

Recently moved near Pangbourne, and have found a vet and dentist, just got to find a farrier now!

Have seen two farriers and have not been happy with their shoeing at all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (Actually one was quite horrendous!) And being new to the area, I'm not sure where any good ones are!

Can any of you recommend a farrier in my area?

Thankssss


----------



## ihatework (16 April 2009)

Bit short of really good farriers round here I think!

Karn Herbert would cover your area, he is okay but does palm off a lot onto his apprentices 

I use Scott Saunders who is also okay, but I keep a close eye he keeps toe short enough and heel supported

Adam Young is pretty good


----------



## Dotilas (16 April 2009)

It was some apprentices that I saw shoeing, the shoe was placed about half an inch too far back and the foot filed to fit 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks, will pass on the names to my mum 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It's very important as I'm bringing down another horse, who NEEDS a good farrier, or he's lame all the time..


----------



## mavandkaz (16 April 2009)

i use craig tordoff since i moved yards in november and am very happy.
within 3 shoeings had done wonders with my previous horses feet and is doing well with the new horses.  
have heard mixed reveiws about Scott Saunders.

James MacIntyre is also very good but not sure if he covers Pangbourne.


----------



## Bay_Beasty (16 April 2009)

Tim Pirouet, He is amazing. PM me if you want his number.


----------



## jes_nibley (16 April 2009)

I used to use Luke Silcock and found him / his appentices extremely good. 

My welsh section a is a complete t**t to shoe - he rears up and strikes out - and they were always happy to put up with his quirkiness!!

They are always on time if not early and even came to shoe in a thunder &amp; lightning storm with the trees threatening to fall down around us and me hanging on to two loony horses...!!

The only think I would say is if you are dead against apprentices, Luke came the first two times, then it was his apprentices (but fully trained if that makes sense) on their own until the last couple of times when his second in command (so to speak) moved to Australia.

I had my horses in Pangbourne for nearly 2 years and phoned him in a desperate state just after I'd moved cause my mare lost a shoe and then (due to relationship changes)  left literally 3 days before he was due to come out and he was fine about it and said if I ever moved back or back into his area he'd be happy to pick up again.

Pm me if you want his number, I really couldn't recommend him highly enough.


----------



## Dotilas (16 April 2009)

Ah, it was certain apprentices i'm on about... A lady at our new yard has one of his ex-apprentices, and although he is 10x better, it still looks shoddy, and I need someone good for the TB that is coming down..


----------



## Ani (16 April 2009)

I use Scott Saunders and he has been great with my horse and does a good job.


----------



## Vickijay (16 April 2009)

Hi,
I use Nigel Fennell. He is AMAZING. By far the best I have ever used. He has totally changed my horses naff feet more than I ever believed was possible.
Hes on the GB farriery team (which I didnt know existed!) This is from his website- He is a dedicated farriery competitor which main highlights include a European show champion title (Verona Italy), A British National champion medallist &amp; inclusion to the England horse shoeing team culminating to a World championship top ten finalist in Calgary Canada . 

He is amazing, amazing, amazing altho he is a bit more pricey but 100% worth every penny. 

http://www.nigelfennell.co.uk/


----------



## ihatework (16 April 2009)

Agree - very very good farrier, I used to use him when I lived in Hampshire.
I would be very surprised if he would travel to Pangbourne for just 1 or 2 horses though - if he does would you let me know because I would be very keen to use him again.

He makes all his own shoes, and you are looking at about £90 a set basic


----------



## lpu06lec (16 April 2009)

I have Adam Young and he is good


----------

